# Anti-spyware software -- FREE



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

> Microsoft recommends using free anti-spyware programs - Lavasoft's Ad-Aware or Spybot Search & Destroy - created and maintained by volunteers.


I have been recommending this to everyone for over a year and I run Spybot twice month. Read and heed.

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/computersecurity/2004-09-09-zombie-response_x.htm


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

I use both Ad-Aware and Spybot. 

Took me 5+ hours to download SP2 last week. I don't know what improvements it supposed to make, but, it's supposed to be a big deal, so I got it. There was a conflict until I disabled Windows Firewall.
Now, Service Pack 1 is my next big download. It's supposed to resolve some security issues "found after the initial release of .NET Framework 1.1.


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

I use AdWare and Spybot and about nine others .

jazz, if you aren't a .NET developer and you don't use .NET apps, you can just remove .NET from your computer. You'll gain back some speed and several meg of disk space.

WinXP SP2 _essentially_ has a bunch of security features that are "great" for home users that don't use VPN's. If you've got a company machine, don't install it. If you have old web-enabled apps, they might no longer work. If you have an old firewall or proxy software, they might not work.

It's also 450mb ...


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Sounds like I don't need SP1. Don't mean to put you on the spot, but, how do I know for sure that I am or am not a .NET developer and don't use .NET applications? I just ran a search and I've got 22 NET files, then I opened them a couple of times and the end results was something "..used to operate something or other....and, might damage your computer." Maybe I'm inadvertentally a .NET user. Ut, oh...  Maybe I ought to get SP1 just to be on the safe side and enhance what I'm unknowingly am using.

:shock:


----------



## Kareeser (Mar 24, 2004)

saxpics... my download of SP2 was only 78Mb or so...
I downloaded it the day it came out, so that might have some interesting effects...

Maybe I'm missing stuff.. heh.

In SP2, the windows firewall works well with Sygate's firewall...


----------



## imamfaja (Dec 1, 2004)

ahh im no expert but i could say that im really into fixing computers and stuff
1 1/2 years ago i had everything including spy bot s & d ad-aware (before the se version came out)
and then one day i went to my friend's house and he introducted me to zonealarm
its a firewall and basically you get to choose what you want to block and what you want to allow
for a while the messages it gives you gets annoying but once everything is set up, its one of the best programs i have.
so now 1 1/2 years later i did a test and i deleted all my ad removal/spyware removal stuff except for zonealarm and i never needed to download anything else. it works great.
so another test i did was i went on my old computer that i discarded because it had 130+ spyware that i couldn't even download ad-aware to get rid of so i put zonealarm on a cd, went into safe mode, downloaded it, and bam its like my computer was new again.
so you don't have to try it just my experience
and here's the link to the site
www.zonelabs.com
you go to download & buy 
(don't buy it)
and it says (trial version)
but its not really trial where it expires.
okay just my tip


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I downloaded and used Zonealarm a few year ago, and I seem to remember 86ing it because you must accept Gain Publishing GATOR Adware files and links downloaded to your system as part of the agreement terms. If I'm going senile and it was not Zonealarm, I know it was one of the well known free firewall/spyware programs. 

Either way, a bit of advice to everyone: Don't EVER download anything linked to Gain Publishing GATOR products or you will be forever sorry!


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

saxismyaxe said:


> a bit of advice to everyone: Don't EVER download anything linked to Gain Publishing GATOR products or you will be forever sorry!


AMEN to that!


----------



## Hurling Frootmig (Mar 24, 2003)

I am using linux more and more and having less and less issues with spyware and the other bad stuff.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

saxismyaxe said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I downloaded and used Zonealarm a few year ago, and I seem to remember 86ing it because you must accept Gain Publishing GATOR Adware files and links downloaded to your system as part of the agreement terms. If I'm going senile and it was not Zonealarm, I know it was one of the well known free firewall/spyware programs.
> 
> Either way, a bit of advice to everyone: Don't EVER download anything linked to Gain Publishing GATOR products or you will be forever sorry!


Huh. I don't recall anything GATOR when I downloaded ZA a couple of years ago. Maybe I just lucked out. Thanks for the headsup. [I really should pay more attention to the fine print when accepting stuff...]


----------



## awholley (Jan 2, 2004)

I have been using the Microsoft Beta (free download) Anti-Spyware and been pretty happy.

Alan


----------



## imamfaja (Dec 1, 2004)

well im not sure how you got gator in there
but gator is pretty easy to remove 
but i also second getting microsoft antispyware
i use it once every 2 weeks
but
it has a trial + you need a valid microsoft cd key
but its all worth it.


----------



## awholley (Jan 2, 2004)

Hmm. I didn't have to enter a CD key. I just allowed the scan to verify it was "authentic" windows. As for the expiration, it's only expired once on me in about 6-8 months, and all I had to do was pull down the new version.


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

Hmm... I don't remember a key and I've installed the Microsoft AntiSpyware on six machines, including my parents. I wonder if the experience is different overseas?


----------



## imamfaja (Dec 1, 2004)

oh thats what i mean something pops up and scans to verify if your key is valid and not an illegal copy
sorry about that i should word my words better lol


----------



## Mike Ruhl (Mar 31, 2003)

Hurling Frootmig said:


> I am using linux more and more and having less and less issues with spyware and the other bad stuff.


It's just a matter of time...


----------



## robbieg (Mar 18, 2003)

Hurling Frootmig said:


> I am using linux more and more and having less and less issues with spyware and the other bad stuff.


I know about that, I almost prefer my Mac OS X laptop to my desktop nowdays becuase of that.


----------

